

Simple example using python's map() and reduce() - code_devil
http://geeklogs.posterous.com/map-and-reduce-to-find-the-sum-of-the-square

======
ecounysis

      reduce(lambda x,y:x+y, map(lambda x:x*x, range(1,6)))

